# Asthma inhalers



## suben (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi I wonered if you can buy inhalers over the counter and if does anybody know the cost.
Cheers.


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

suben said:


> Hi I wonered if you can buy inhalers over the counter and if does anybody know the cost.
> Cheers.


Yes you can, but I don't know the price sorry, I understand that Ventolin is not that expensive but I don't know about the cost of beclometasone


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

suben said:


> Hi I wonered if you can buy inhalers over the counter and if does anybody know the cost.
> Cheers.


I believe we paid around 6 Euros or thereabouts for a ventolin inhaler for my infant son. It was the preventive inhaler (can't remember the name) that was more expensive. We had a prescription and never tried to get one without.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> I believe we paid around 6 Euros or thereabouts for a ventolin inhaler for my infant son. It was the preventive inhaler (can't remember the name) that was more expensive. We had a prescription and never tried to get one without.


Turbo inhalers by Symbicort are between 32 and 36 Euros each at most pharmacists - available over the counter without a prescription.


----------

